# Hello from Reykjavik,Iceland



## robinhood1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,i joined AT a few weeks ago and i really like the D.I.Y section:wink:
I am about to post my new bow press


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Welcome!

What kind of game do you hunt in Iceland?


----------



## robinhood1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Bowhunting is forbidden in Iceland. ;/


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

robinhood1 said:


> Bowhunting is forbidden in Iceland. ;/


Yikes! Learn something new everyday. That sucks!

Well then, where do you hunt?


----------



## robinhood1 (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't hunt,i'm a target shooter


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Haha...

Well, would be hard to find something useful after shooting a puffin, eh?

Yeah.. I know that there are moose somewhere in eastern iceland.


Welcome here. Nice to have someone from iceland here. Where do you shoot? I have never seen an archery club in Reykjavik?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

:welcome: to AT :blob1: :RockOn:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* robinhood1. Have fun here.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## robinhood1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you.I'm having a blast.And a happy Easter 2 y'all


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome to at!!!


----------

